# What Batteries



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

What battries do you us in the brp,s?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use Team Scream 2/3A IB 1400's....great power. 
http://www.teamscreamracing.com/index.php


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

im running 4 3800 cell how long do you think the motor will last?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Whalebone what chassis are you talking about?


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I think its the older one can take a pic this after noon


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

that is too much weight !!! But if it will run it should go for like 40 min.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I dont no it just seems slow even with 3800 i have a full size electronics in there i heard these things really fly i dont no maybe i will just sell it


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try it with 6 AA batteries like it was meant to be run before you sell it. Does your car look like a Legonds car or a pan car?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is just way too much weight.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like a pan car i didn't no what battries go in it i cant find a pic of one with out the body on it that is ready to go. I just seem to find rollers :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Your car should have a kidex tray that will hold 6 AA batteries side by side. Try that layout, the car will be quick and handle better.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok thanks is there anywhere to see one of these with no body on?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

try this link...scroll down to the last picture....yellow pack is 6 AA's side by side.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I will try a smaller pack i want to get this going i took it to our track and most og the guys never seen one


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://brpracing.com/18scale.html


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

All right now where talk i see how to place every thing now thanks squeeker


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok got me 2 1400 packs today and a 600 pack i have to put some dean on them and try them :thumbsup:


----------

